# Verizon MIFI 2200 broadband or similar?



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Anyone using the Verizon MIFI 2200 broadband or a similar broadband service for Internet?

We are trying out the Verizon broadband, but it is deathly slow. Speed test actually show better than our former DSL speeds, but it is definitely not as fast... or the latency is so bad it makes it slower in reality. This will have to go back to Verizon before the 30 days are up.

We live in one of those no man's land territories when it comes to Internet service. One lousy telephone/DSL provider and no cable. :hissyfit:


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

After contacting support we figured out how to check the signal strength and moved it around to get a better signal. All appears to be pretty good now... other than we used 200 of our 5120MB in just 3-4 hours last night.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Yeah, don't plan on streaming any video or you'll blow through your cap in no time.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I have to tame the wife on pulling up the weather radar loop... she likes to pull it up and leave it on. :huh:


----------

